# Cv axle replacement, where to buy??



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

Couple quick questions. I'm about to tear the rearend down on my 05 gto and replace the cv axles. I can't even order the axles through any parts store around me, so i started looking online (eBay first) and found a couple. First of all the cv axles are all the same from 04-06 right? And is there anywhere to buy them new online that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I just want oem replacements for now, not the 1000 hp axles like I've been finding for big bucks..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the '04s are a little weaker than the LS2 versions so I'd try to find a used one. You should be able to find some for about $75-100 each. Gforce makes a really nice "anti-wheel hop" set for *$699 a pair*. A new OEM half shaft is $868.66 *EACH* and is even $790 *EACH* at a discount place like GMpartshouseusa.com.


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

And there is no right side or left side on these correct?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

VenomGTO said:


> And there is no right side or left side on these correct?


The stock ones are the same


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

VenomGTO said:


> Couple quick questions. I'm about to tear the rearend down on my 05 gto and replace the cv axles. I can't even order the axles through any parts store around me, so i started looking online (eBay first) and found a couple. First of all the cv axles are all the same from 04-06 right? And is there anywhere to buy them new online that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I just want oem replacements for now, not the 1000 hp axles like I've been finding for big bucks..


04 CV's are different(smaller diameter) than the 05-06 GTO's. If you want new oem one you can get it from GMpartsdirect for about $630.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Can the 04 guys just swap in slightly beefer 05/06 ones if needed? Either way, if you can't find them used, get ready to grab your anckles.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Can the 04 guys just swap in slightly beefer 05/06 ones if needed? Either way, if you can't find them used, get ready to grab your anckles.


Yes you can. The 05-06 diff is said to be also stronger along with the driveshaft. The 05+ diff is the same used in the AWD Coupe4. Swapping 05+ driveshaft into an 04 requires an 05+ input yoke on the diff.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> 04 CV's are different(smaller diameter) than the 05-06 GTO's. If you want new oem one you can get it from GMpartsdirect for about $630.


Anyone would be nuts to buy a OEM. The Gforce ones are a lot cheaper and stronger than them


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> Anyone would be nuts to buy a OEM. The Gforce ones are a lot cheaper and stronger than them


Yes they are and I know that. You can get a pair of Level 2 CV's cheaper than the price of a pair of OEM's. I just posted the price of an OEM one, nothing against that.

http://www.shop.gforce1320.com/cate...611F2BF3FAFEDBC73B6.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=5

I've posted Gforce products in the past all people have to do is search.


----------

